# Early labour ... I think - New pics



## cindyg (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope I don't jinx it by posting, but I think my FF Ivy, a Pygora/Nubian cross is in early labour.  Big tight udder, goo from her whoo ha and I think ligs are gone, not too good at that yet.  Also, her hind end is trembling.  Have her in the stall with my other FF who also may be starting, her udder is very large and tight but has been for a few days.  Anyway, going to be an up and down night here, checking on them.  Will have my camera with me.  Very cold but have the heat lamp.  Wish us luck.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 25, 2013)

All good signs of labor.  Good luck, hope you and the goats can stay warm.  Will be waiting for updates and pics.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## cindyg (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, it's definitely labour, lots of goo now, up and down, back leg straight out bracing herself when she has a contraction.  I'm so excited I could wet myself, in fact had to come in before that happened, its so cold.  Gonna put extra socks and gloves on and get a blanket and head back out for the duration.  Wonder how long it will take, anyway, for sure will post with results.  Have had kiddings before but never one that I was actually there for.  Whoo hoo, can you tell I'm stoked?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck.  Shouldn't be long now.  Don't forget the camera.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck!!!!  Dress warmly, but don't take too long...sometimes birthing goes quickly at that stage and don't want you to miss it!!!!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## rinksgi (Jan 25, 2013)

Well,well? Come on, keep us posted. Don't keep all the excitement for yourself!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 25, 2013)

awesome, hope all goes well and you get some adorable babies.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 25, 2013)

Lotsa luck.


----------



## cindyg (Jan 26, 2013)

Twin doelings!!  Oh my!!  She was wonderful, only pushed five or six times and the first one just popped out, then while Ivy was cleaning her and I was helping the second one just slid on out with out even pushing, it was fabulous.  Ivy certainly knew she had to lick them!!  They were on their feet in less than five minutes.  I stayed out for almost two hours helping dry them and waiting to see them nurse, which they did.  Very funny watching them try to bump all along Mom till they finally made it to the teat.  Ivy wasn't sure at first that she wanted them at that end, but eventually figured out to stand still.  First one is bigger and all white, second seems to be a dark gray and white.  Ivy is "blue" with a white band and Dad is white.  The doe who kidded last week was having fits in the next stall when she heard the babies cry, I bet she would have taken them over if she could get to them.  She only had one and is very maternal.  And I never knew before what goes on in the barn at night when I thought they were all sleeping, what a bunch of crazies, thumping and bumping and the two cats were having a game of chase all over and up and down the rafters.  Such fun.  And, I think my other ND doe may be considering having her turn in the next day or so, just getting that feeling about her.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful kids!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## promiseacres (Jan 26, 2013)

so glad things went well


----------



## madcow (Jan 26, 2013)

Pretty little babies!  Aren't they the sweetest things?  Love baby goats!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 26, 2013)

congrats on the 2 doelings and smooth delivery.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice!  Easy delivery is always good!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 26, 2013)

That is awesome!  And such cute babies. I love the grey.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 26, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Nice!  Easy delivery is always good!


. Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats!!  Isn't it wonderful to be there to see the miracle of birth.  It is new every time, no matter how many you see.  Gorgeous babies.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 26, 2013)

congrats on the beautiful babies..glad everything went well..


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations on two beautiful healthy babies!!!!  So glad you got to be there to see this miracle of birth!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

Great job momma!  Adorable babies.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## cindyg (Jan 26, 2013)

Starting to look like I might be spending tonight out there as well.  My other two are trailing goo from their nether regions and staring off into space.  I'm checking them every few hours but no contractions yet.  Bigger udders though.  Better go charge the camera batteries.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 26, 2013)

Very exciting!!  I never get tired of watching the birthings.

And two doelings!!  Congratulations.  Glad everything went well.

Sounds like you are going to be at it again tonight.

Will be thinking of you.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

and a big YES to charging camera batteries   Hope all goes well!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 26, 2013)

nicely done, congrats


----------



## G6momma (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so darling. Good luck with your nex ones.  Yea for girls.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats




Adorable babies!


----------



## cindyg (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, that's my kidding season done, went out after supper, re-charged batteries in the camera to find that Holly, my white Pygora/ND cross, bred to Felix a creamy white ND buck had delivered a single big buckling, totally black with wavy hair.  He has just a sprig of white on his forehead and was up and very lively.  She is a FF but certainly knew what to do.  Isn't it amazing?  He found the teat and nursed pretty well.  So, Patsy, my ND who is black and white, bred to Felix as well was obviously in labour and in the same stall as Holly, I tried to move Holly and her buckling to the next stall with Ivy and her two but she wasn't having any part of it, so back in they went with Patsy.  Now, Patsy is the first baby I ever owned, got her at two weeks old and bottle fed her, so she's my special girl, also the one I thought for sure would go first of all them but she had different plans, guess she figured she was saving best for last.  Anyway, she's pushing and crying and I was worried so I put on a glove and got down on my creaky arthritic knees and did a sort of membrane sweep thing, not really sure what I was seeing, seemed like three big bubbles and I thought OMG, they're all tangled up in there, but then very quickly the first one swished out.  Little buckling, black and white exactly like his mom, she took to licking him like crazy and he was very vigorous, another couple of pushes and out came the second, a little doe, also black and white, so I cleared the gunk off, boy is that stuff slippery and Patsy had her cleaned up in no time.  Both up and looking for the teat, trying everywhere, even my boot!  The thing is, while they were crying and stumbling around, Holly kept getting up and tending to them as well, and then her boy was in on the act and Patsy was licking him so I think they are going to co-parent these three.  So sweet.  Anyway, while out there I made some mental notes for next time, first off, not going to do this again in January!  Oh, was it cold.  Second, I need a bigger barn with a viewing area with a nice armchair and a panoramic view of all kidding stalls.  Told DH this, he was not impressed.  For some reason he does not share my enthusiasm for the goats, but he actually came out with tea in a thermos for me, and most impressive, he "donated" one of his oldest favorite rugby shirts for me to cut the sleeves off to make sweaters.  Guess I'll keep him.  Anyway, here are a few pics, no doubt I'll post plenty more as they grow. The first pic here is of the two born in the middle of last night, sleeping through all the commotion next door.   Just realized how blurry these photos are, not the best photographer at the best of times, let alone when I'm cold and shaky.  Will get better ones tomorrow.  Right now I'm headed for bed, gosh I love my flannels!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, busy time for you.  Congrats on all the babies.  They all look gorgeous.  Hope you are getting some rest, looking forward to more pics.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

*Aww so cute! Congrats on having easy kiddings and that everyone is healthy and happy! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 27, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> That is awesome! And such cute babies. I love the grey.


*

X2, congrats!!!*


----------



## cindyg (Jan 27, 2013)

Marginally better pics than the ones from last night.  The kid on the crate is Boxer who is a week old now.  The black and white ones are Patsy's, a doeling and a buckling.  The buckling has wattles, doeling does not.  The all black one is Holly's, she is all white, sire is all white, and the little guy is so black you can't make out his features, going to be so handsome.  He has a tiny bit of white on his forehead.  All doing very well today.


----------



## madcow (Jan 28, 2013)

They're all awfully cute!  Congrats!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 28, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> They're all awfully cute!  Congrats!


X2  Congratulations on all the adorable babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats on 3 easy kiddings and so many nice kids.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, enjoy a good night sleep tonight hopefully! Adorable kids


----------



## Missy (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats on your kiddings!!! Hurray for you!!! Your babies are beautiful!


----------

